# Bonsai flowering quince



## Stone (Aug 13, 2012)

Started this in 1985. It gives me lots of pleasure every year.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah!!!! This is a very pleasant compact minitree! Jean


----------



## Dido (Aug 13, 2012)

For so many years it looks really small and great


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 13, 2012)

wow! 
looks good!


----------



## Hera (Aug 13, 2012)

That really works as a bonsai. I like it.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2012)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 13, 2012)

Lovely!! We have a normal sized one in my mom's garden.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, very nice. My flowering quinces are youngsters, I have shown them this picture to inspire them. 

I had to check your profile, saw that you are in Australia, where its middle-late winter. That is when quinces would normally bloom. How tall is your plant, it looks like it is about 10 inches, maybe a little more? The flowers of your plant seem large, do you know the cultivar. I don't think it is "Chojubai" or "Hime", but I could be wrong. What is the cultivar? 

The color of your pot contrasts nicely with the flowers, the octagonal shape is nice also. Good on its own as a bonsai or it would make an excellent shitakusa in a display with a much larger tree. 

Thanks for posting. Post more of your bonsai when you have time, quite a few of us enjoy seeing them, and some of us (like myself) do bonsai also in addition to orchids.


----------



## Stone (Aug 13, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> Wow, very nice. My flowering quinces are youngsters, I have shown them this picture to inspire them.
> 
> I had to check your profile, saw that you are in Australia, where its middle-late winter. That is when quinces would normally bloom. How tall is your plant, it looks like it is about 10 inches, maybe a little more? The flowers of your plant seem large, do you know the cultivar. I don't think it is "Chojubai" or "Hime", but I could be wrong. What is the cultivar?
> 
> ...



Thanks all.
Leo,
I love the quinces too. I think this cultivar is Christmas Cheer but I could be wrong. Its a very old cultivar anyway. This one is about 9'' tall. I also have a group planting of Chojubai. (probably my favorite) The flower is only half the size of this. And there is another on the bench pink/white which I'll post when its open.
The quickest way of obtaining a good sized one is to dig one out of the garden and prune the top and the roots right down to a couple of inches and pot it up.
I would be happy to post more bonsai pics. I have many:evil:. Its another passion of mine as well.
Mike.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 13, 2012)

How stunning 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 13, 2012)

Stone said:


> I would be happy to post more bonsai pics. I have many:evil:. Its another passion of mine as well.
> Mike.



Bring 'em on!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Bring 'em on!


Ditto!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 13, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Ditto!



yeah come on!!!!! Do you grow/create them all like this one, or do you buy too? Jean


----------



## Stone (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, here is a cotoneaster raft syle. About 8 inches high





Juniperus procumbens nana. I dug this from the garden many many years ago and I've been refining it ever since. The pic is a bit squashed. you have to imagine it 10% wider.



Trident maple forest. This is 10 or 12 years old taken last summer. It has since been rearranged.



And this is a kurume Azalea ''Amoena''. Its covered in purpleish flowers in spring. Enjoy!


----------



## Stone (Aug 14, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> yeah come on!!!!! Do you grow/create them all like this one, or do you buy too? Jean



No I've never bought any. 1- they're too pricey (for a good one) and 2- the quality of commercial bonsai is quite low here because importing from Japan is out of the question. (although its getting better)


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, congratulations then Mike!!!! all of these ones look well balanced ; you hasve a very good hand with them!!!! I like the azalea! How large is it?

(are you on facebook?) Jean


----------



## abax (Aug 14, 2012)

Bonsai are so serene and calming to see and imagine little
scenes. I used to do bonsai and then killed a very expensive Okinawa Holly and lost heart after that. Your
bonsai are lovely and I'd enjoy seeing them anytime you'd care to post a photo.


----------



## Stone (Aug 14, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Well, congratulations then Mike!!!! all of these ones look well balanced ; you hasve a very good hand with them!!!! I like the azalea! How large is it?
> 
> (are you on facebook?) Jean



Thanks Jean. The Azalea is around 12 inches and no!..no facebook. I spend too much time looking at this damn screen as is!


----------



## John M (Aug 14, 2012)

Wonderful bonsai! WOW!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nice, you do have the artist's touch. My favorites are your juniper and the azalea. Nice movement to the design.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing bonsai! I always had difficulty deciding how I wanted to shape mine when I did them.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 14, 2012)

Quince make such ideal bonsai. Beautiful.


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd love to see a photo of your maple forest after rearranging it. Have you ever tried white oak? I have tons of seedlings scattered over my property and would love to try one.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2012)

all are sweet


----------



## Clark (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice art in your collection.


----------

